# Dust free router table



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

Here is how I added a very functional and cheap dust collection outlet to my router table . Enjoy! https://youtu.be/it_k1PnRTGs


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

I like it, nicely done!

You might want a couple 1 inch holes in that door near the top to encourage some cross-draft (there might not be a lot of air getting in around the router bit when you are actively milling). It will likely be even more efficient at pulling dust in with some cross-draft too, and will help avoid overheating the router motor too.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you planning on adding a split fence with dust pickup as well?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck using my super quiet shop vac on the router table. 

Good job on your setup.

Al


----------



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

MattS said:


> I like it, nicely done!
> 
> You might want a couple 1 inch holes in that door near the top to encourage some cross-draft (there might not be a lot of air getting in around the router bit when you are actively milling). It will likely be even more efficient at pulling dust in with some cross-draft too, and will help avoid overheating the router motor too.


I will be doing what nickdiy suggested. That should help distribute the airflow. Maybe add some crossdraft holes


----------



## Manfro (Aug 18, 2015)

Thats a cool setup


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice job:thumbsup:..You can get a lil more if you'll manipulate the cabinet a bit:yes:,


----------



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> Nice job..You can get a lil more if you'll manipulate the cabinet a bit:yes:,


Super cool!!!


----------



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> Nice job..You can get a lil more if you'll manipulate the cabinet a bit:yes:,


I feel I can confidently assume that this is not the first router table you have built.


----------



## KADAMBI (May 19, 2015)

Wow! Mind blowing design. Great asset you have created. Thanks for sharing.


----------

